# Transformatori >  Kurš izgatavotu barošanas plati?

## Kaspars.88

Ir kads cilvēks, kas varētu izgatavot barošnas plati pastiprinātājam? juriskalns@inbox.lv

----------


## JDat

> Ir kads cilvēks, kas varētu izgatavot barošnas plati pastiprinātājam? juriskalns@inbox.lv


 Cilvēk, mīļais!

Vai tad nevar:
1) uzrakstīt precīzāk ko vajag. Kas, ko kam.
2) Ielikt sadaļā: Pērk/Pārdod/Maina, vai vismaz barošanas bloku sadaļā.
 ::

----------


## moon

nopirkt ebayaa buus aatraak un letaak un varesi arii izveleties  ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nu tev šitās neder? Vai vajag ko speciālāku?
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=57271
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=41608
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=41208
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=41212

----------

